# How well are medications suppose to work?



## Pumlan (Aug 1, 2010)

I have recently started taking Mebeverine 3 times/day for my IBS-A and have also made changes to my diet since. I have added soluble fibre complements and avoid (or try to avoid) red meat, dairy products, sweets and fatty foods. The medication appears to give some relief when eating in the sense that I don't usually have to rush from the table or have immediate cramps. I am also not as bloated as I have been before. However, I still haven't had a normal bowel movement in the almost three weeks I have been on the medication. I get stomach pains however a few hours after the meal. If I eat any of the trigger foods, which I am trying to avoid, I get my symptoms as normal despite taking the tablets. So it could possibly also be my diet changes that has helped with the symptoms.How do I really know that the tablets are working? Should they eliminate my symptoms completely or just give some relief?Thanks in advance,Anneli


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It varies.No medication is ever 100% effective (eliminates all symptoms every day all the time with no breakthrough of symptoms at any time) for all people.Some people do not respond at all to particular medications, some will have some relief, some get a lot of benefit. This is true of every medication for every problem.


----------

